# Great Dane - Shedding like a maniac



## laylaluna (Oct 20, 2007)

My great dane sheds worse than any other dog I've ever encountered including long haired dogs.

Tiny gray hairs absolutely everywhere you can image! I would be happy to brush her but I haven't found any dog brush that makes any difference in removing the hair. The short bristly brush does very little.

Anyone with a short/smooth-coated dog have a similar experience and/or remedy?


PS: She, and all my dogs, are in supreme health and are fed very well, so I don't even want to spark that debate


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

a rubber curry, like the Zoom Groom, is what i use on my great dane.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Power blow dry after baths can make a huge difference in shedding. I second the rubber currys.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely the rubber curry. I go over my dogs with something like this:










and then with a bristle brush. It helps.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

Never had a problem with Great Dane's shedding anywhere close to the amount that other dogs do. 

I use one of those zoom groom things every other week and that does the job on the girl.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

How old is your Great Dane? She may be blowing her puppy coat... it happened with my two between 6-8 months. It was not super bad, but it was noticable. Other than that my guys do not shed. I use the Curry brush every day because they just plain out love it and it is good for their skin as well... massage!
Nessa


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I have two shepherds so im usually up to my ears in undercoat no matter what time of year it is.

I use the curry like mentioned but also will give them a shedless bath once in awhile. Most pet stores probably offer a shedless shampoo. It loosens up all their undercoat and then comes right out with the dryer or a brush like that curry.


----------

